# Barcelona to Port Aventura



## 149oaks (4 Jun 2010)

Going to Bcn city for a week in July with 3 teenagers. Want to let them off to Port aventura for a day or two. However can't seem to find public transport from the city toit. All I could find was a train at 9:19am and returning at 20:41pm 13.50e each. This might do but it's very restrictive. Does anybody know of other options by train/bus?


----------



## gillarosa (4 Jun 2010)

You can get a dual train / admission ticket at from Sants Station direct to Port Aventura station and its then a 5 minute walk up into the Park. They have quite regular train schedule from about 8 in the morning. Sants is serviced by at least two of the metro lines and very easy to find and navigate.


----------



## Protocol (4 Jun 2010)

They have combined tickets with RENFE trains, but I can't see price info:

http://www.renfe.es/parques_tematicos/portaventura/index.html

Renfe Media Distancia ha firmado un acuerdo de colaboración con Port Aventura por el cual se establece desde el 26 de Marzo de 2010 al 9 de Enero de 2011, la siguiente oferta comercial. 


Individual (Billete de ida y vuelta y entrada al Parque Adulto, Senior o Junior) 


Adulto (de 11 a 59 años) 

Junior (de 4 a 10 años) 

Senior( + de 60 años) 

Grupos (Billete de ida y vuelta y entrada al Parque para un mínimo de 20 personas)


----------



## Protocol (4 Jun 2010)

I found the prices:

http://www.renfe.es/parques_tematicos/portaventura/horarios_precios.html 

Precios (Tren + Entrada) 



Adulto (de 11 a 59 años) 47 €​
Junior (de 4 a 10 años) 37 €​
Senior (+ de 60 años) 37 €​


----------



## Protocol (4 Jun 2010)

I searched on www.renfe.es for trains from Barcelona-Sants to Port Aventura.  I picked the 13th July.

This is what it returned, which you seem to already know about.


Origen: BARCELONA-SANTS

Destino: PORT AVENTURA

Salida: 13-07-2010

Regreso: 13-07-2010

Número Viajeros: 2


R. EXPRESS 18093 dep = 09.33 arrival = 10.46

R. EXPRESS 18096 dep = 20.41 arrival = 22.08

The fare seems to be 12.70 return (ida y veulto).


I'll keep looking.


----------



## Protocol (4 Jun 2010)

For some reason, the routeplanner on the www.renfe.es homepage returns just two trains per day.

But I dug deeper.  I searched here, and I picked the stations out from a big list.

http://www.renfe.es/horarios/index.html

That gave me more trains.

07:46 Catalonian Express 18051
08:17
09:19
10:47

and so on.............


----------



## 149oaks (4 Jun 2010)

Thanks for the help Protocol & Gillarosa.
I tried the link that you had with more trains but it was all in Spanish and I couldn't get my way through it. 
As regards the link with the prices it didn't tell me from what station but it's great theres a combined ticket price which is abot 10e cheaper if it's from Sants.
If ye were able to give me a link or the train times going and returning from Sants with these prices it would be great as I could let them off and have a "free" day for myself!


----------



## Protocol (8 Jun 2010)

Tren / Recorrido SalidaLlegada Duración Precios Prestaciones Accesible


18059 R. EXPRESS 05.48 07.20 1 h. 32 min. Precio Estación Turista:7,10Turista Niño:4,25Turista:7,10Turista Niño:4,25


18051 C. EXPRESS 07.46 09.17 1 h. 31 min. Turista:7,10  Turista Niño:4,25Turista:7,10Turista Niño:4,25


15231 REGIONAL 08.17 09.47 1 h. 30 min. Precio Turista:6,20  Turista Niño:3,70  Turista:6,20  Turista Niño:3,70


18093 R. EXPRESS 09.19 10.46 1 h. 27 min. 


18053 C. EXPRESS 10.47 12.16 1 h. 29 min. Precio Turista:7,10Turista Niño:4,25Turista:7,10Turista Niño:4,25


18055 C. EXPRESS 13.18 14.43 1 h. 25 min. 



18253 C. EXPRESS 16.18 17.47 1 h. 29 min. Precio Estación Turista:7,10Turista Niño:4,25Turista:7,10Turista Niño:4,25


18091 R. EXPRESS 17.48 19.23 1 h. 35 min. Precio Estación Turista:7,10Turista Niño:4,25Turista:7,10Turista Niño:4,25


18087 R. EXPRESS 19.17  20.50  1 h. 33 min. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Consultar 
Precio Estación Turista:7,10Turista Niño:4,25Turista:7,10Turista Niño:4,25​




01391 ALARIS 19.3020.321 h. 02 min.] Consultar y comprar Precio Internet 

Turista:18,30Turista Niño:10,95Preferente:24,10Preferente Niño:14,50Precio EstaciónTurista:18,40Turista Niño:11,05Preferente:24,30Preferente Niño:14,60​


18259 C. EXPRESS 20.4622.181 h. 32 min. Precio Estación Turista:7,10Turista Niño:4,25Turista:7,10Turista Niño:4,25


----------



## Protocol (8 Jun 2010)

Those are the outbound trains.


----------



## 149oaks (9 Jun 2010)

Tks Protocol there had to be more trains. I'll sort out return trains when I get there.


----------

